
Restoring an Apollo Guidance Computer, Part IV - kencausey
https://rescue1130.blogspot.com/2018/11/restoring-apollo-guidance-computer-part_10.html
======
thewonderidiot
Hey all, Mike here! I'll be more than happy to answer any questions about the
project, the AGC we're restoring, or anything else!

~~~
alangibson
What's the endgame for the restoration? Does the owner plan to put it on
display once it's fully operational? (Wishful thinking, I know)

~~~
thewonderidiot
Yes, the current plan is to do a bit of an exhibition/tour with it. Details
are still murky, since we still have a good bit of work to do to get it fully
working.

------
programbreeding
This is awesome, I hadn't seen the other parts yet.

The naming of the URL slugs is a little confusing. Part II is called Part 9,
Part III is called Part 53, and Part IV is called part 10.

------
alangibson
Incredibly cool project. The picture of the pulse at the top of part I is
oddly thrilling.

~~~
thewonderidiot
Yeah, it was absolutely incredible to see that clock being generated for the
first time. That was the first module we powered up, since it's the easiest --
just give it 4V and 14V power inputs, and it should start clocking. But it was
also a scary one, because that's one of the three potted modules in the
computer, so trying to fix it would be difficult. And the design review book
for the computer has nothing good to say about the durability of one of the
components in it.

------
2sk21
Wonderful to see such an important piece of history brought back to life!

